# Incorporate LiveTV into the “Stream”



## Michael Keaton (May 14, 2020)

It’s great to see Pluto, TiVo+, and Sling all within the “Stream”. What it’s missing is live, over the air, TV via AirTV that I can see if I open the Sling App. 

Adding that to the Stream, in the same guide, would be an additional bonus.


----------



## HDTVjunkie (Apr 24, 2008)

Michael Keaton said:


> It's great to see Pluto, TiVo+, and Sling all within the "Stream". What it's missing is live, over the air, TV via AirTV that I can see if I open the Sling App.
> 
> Adding that to the Stream, in the same guide, would be an additional bonus.


I'm looking for a new streaming solution to replace my Tivo units. Comcast is shifting many channels to IP only, and the Tivo units are not compatible with IP content. What a shame.
Any suggestions or details about your setup?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Channels DVR with an HDHomeRun does this.


----------



## Michael Keaton (May 14, 2020)

HDTVjunkie said:


> I'm looking for a new streaming solution to replace my Tivo units. Comcast is shifting many channels to IP only, and the Tivo units are not compatible with IP content. What a shame.
> Any suggestions or details about your setup?


We have AirTV for local channels with SlingTV and Netflix and Amazon Prime Video. We are definitely saving money as compared to traditional cable. We have a second home (a small cabin) so at that location all we need is Internet - the AirTV + Sling combo can be accessed anywhere if you have internet.

We have a couple of Roku sticks, a couple FireTV, and one TiVo Stream. Each device has advantages. With a few tweaks the Stream would be the clear winner.


----------



## HDTVjunkie (Apr 24, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> Channels DVR with an HDHomeRun does this.


Do you use the Channels DVR? Does it have the 30 second jump forward / back like the Tivo units?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

HDTVjunkie said:


> Do you use the Channels DVR? Does it have the 30 second jump forward / back like the Tivo units?


Yes I set one up recently. Yes it has skip forward and backwards both in recordings and live TV buffer. In fact they can be customized, and even be changed to different settings based on whether you're watching normal TV, sports or a movie.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

HDTVjunkie said:


> I'm looking for a new streaming solution to replace my Tivo units. Comcast is shifting many channels to IP only, and the Tivo units are not compatible with IP content. What a shame.
> Any suggestions or details about your setup?


For live viewing of those IP-only channels, use the Xfinity Stream app on a supported platform: Roku, Fire TV, or some "smart TVs" including LG and Samsung; also computers and phones/tablets.

For recording as well as live viewing of those IP-only channels, try Channels DVR for its TV Everywhere feature. (As Dan203 mentioned, Channels DVR also supports HD HomeRun CableCARD and over-the-air tuners, but those don't receive the IP channels. An HD HomeRun box is not necessary if you're just using the TV Everywhere feature.)


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

@Michael Keaton, see: TiVo Stream 4K: Path to Perfection

Specifically starting at item #8:










As others have said, though, you are better off looking at Channels DVR. You can integrate from any source you want and pick and chose your channels (and preferred sources). For instance, I have mine set up with OTA through my HDHomeRun, TVE channels through a family member's cable account, and Pluto through an M3U playlist. And now you can integrate most of your streaming content through a variety of methods:

Channels DVR Just Won the Content Aggregation War

I won't lie; this is not for the tech naive. I still haven't got everything set up correctly and working well, and I am running into bugs that the Devs are working to fix. The important part is that they are working on them and their turnaround time is hours to days, not weeks to months to never. Basically, this is my segue out of TiVO and Realgood into an actual unified front that is user friendly and kept up. A lot of it is manual and annoying right now, but better than the alternatives!


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

HDTVjunkie said:


> Do you use the Channels DVR? Does it have the 30 second jump forward / back like the Tivo units?


Based on this post, and another similar one you made elsewhere, I know you're concerned about having the 30-sec quick skip controls. Some streaming cable TV services, at least on certain devices, support such a feature, although it may not always be 30 seconds. For instance, I think you can skip in 15 second increments in recordings on YouTube TV on the Apple TV and Roku (and maybe other devices too). I think AT&T TV supports 15-sec skip forward/backward as well but not 100% sure on that.

In addition, some services on some devices will let you use voice control to skip ahead a specific amount of time, which may be better for ad breaks. Just press the voice button on the remote and say, "Skip ahead 3 minutes," then adjust from there if necessary.


----------

